# The 11 year old furfag



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a little cousin. I love the guy - he is the closest thing to a little bro i hever had.
He often imitates me when it comes to things i like, for example:
I used to be a fan of mortal kombat and i played every single game i could find that was related to that franchise so he memorized the names of all of the characters (wich are like 60).
He also started watching anime when i told him about death note - now he has a pencil case with a picture of Alucard (Helsing) for school.

Now to the point: A few days ago my little cousin found my sketchbook while i was away - i had nothing to hide there other than the fact that i only draw anthros so it's cool.
Of course he had to ask me why i only draw animals and shit so i told him about the fandom.

No, i dindn't  tell him about furry porn and such - i only told him the idea of having a fursona, i told him about how much this kind of people like animals and i told him about fursuiters. Basically i told him furries are a bunch of wierdos but they're still cool.

He knew that i wouldnt get near a fursuit and since he already knows what cosplaying is all about he wasn't all that wierded out.

A day after our little chat he asked me to make him a fursona. 
I was very happy about that - i hope doesnt mind me calling him "Monochrome" as well.

So what do you guys think about this?

Oh and before anyone asks: No, i wont show him this site and i wont even tell him about FA.

Oh yeah i forgot to say he likes Renard Queenston like me. I am so proud.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2010)

You are an evil, evil man.  Introducing an eleven year old to the fandom, and then refusing to tell him how it's a NSFW, Drama, Hugbox breeding ground?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

My 12 year old bro knows about FA/FAF. He doesn't seem to care much about, in fact he shows more of an interest and even gives feedback on commissions my friend gets.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You are an evil, evil man.  Introducing an eleven year old to the fandom, and then refusing to tell him how it's a NSFW, Drama, Hugbox breeding ground?


 
Woah now! i'm not a furry since the day i was born! i don't even know what hugbox breeding is! (and something tells me it's better like that)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2010)

Get him to draw commissions but don't tell him people are paying for it and keep the money for yourself


----------



## Aegis (Sep 29, 2010)

He's a sponge.
Save the kid before he finds out there is no unsee option.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Basically i told him furries are a bunch of wierdos *but they're still cool.*


You shouldn't lie to your cousin like that...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

You should tell him about FA and FAF, he will either go "Oh wow! cool group of people!" or run away screaming for a bottle of bleach for his eyes.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You should tell him about FA and FAF, he will either go "Oh wow! cool group of people!" or run away screaming for a bottle of bleach for his eyes.


 
If he didn't react that way after seeing these...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4468548/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4537473
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4537576

...I think he might handle it.

But still i'd better wait a few more years before i do something like that.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2010)

On one hand, I'm tempted to have you tell him of all the porn and how furries love to accept (sorry, sorry, "tolerate") sickfuckery, but on the other hand there's so much wrong with introducing your cousin to porn and fetishes.  Oh so very much wrong.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> If he didn't react that way after seeing these...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4468548/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4537473
> ...



Bah, my bro has seen it, but he is quite open minded.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> On one hand, I'm tempted to have you tell him of all the porn and how furries love to accept (sorry, sorry, "tolerate") sickfuckery, but on the other hand there's so much wrong with introducing your cousin to porn and fetishes.  Oh so very much wrong.


 
Look here, man: i never made him join - it was his choice. If i know my cousin the only fury related stuff he will ever do is having a fursona and listen to Renard. That's it. No need to tell him about furry porn (although maybe i'll tell him about rule 34 some day)


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2010)

You gave him a biased look at the hobby.  It's like trying to get my cousin started in Warhammer without telling him that his wallet is about to never be the same again.  You don't just introduce someone - a minor, no less - to the fandom, then up and leave out that it's a breeding ground of nutters (OMG teh wurld would be so much better if we all acted like fockses) and hornballs.  

Well, unless you're looking for laughs when they accidentally click a "bad dragon" or "e621.net" link for the first time.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, unless you're looking for laughs when they accidentally click a "bad dragon" or "e621.net" link for the first time.



Pfft! come on now! how could he ever find out about that? he doesn't even speak english.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Pfft! come on now! how could he ever find out about that? he doesn't even speak english.



Like you, he can learn English, or pick it up as he uses the web.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Like you, he can learn English, or pick it up as he uses the web.


 
When i told him about anime he didnt find any hentai. Why should this be so different?


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 29, 2010)

eh, children are bombarded with furries form the time they are little until they stop watching cartoons, its is only later in life when they find a fetish has developed from these characters, and then adapted into original character and otherkin and generalized sick fuckery


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> When i told him about anime he didnt find any hentai. Why should this be so different?


Because the porn aspect is MUCH more prominent in the furry fandom than in the anime fandom.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> eh, children are *bombarded with furries* form the time they are little until they stop watching *cartoons*,


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


 
I hope he has a dental plan,. grinding his teeth like that he will need one.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because the porn aspect is MUCH more prominent in the furry fandom than in the anime fandom.


 
I see what you mean. 

By the way, did i mention i never used the word "furry" when i told him about the fandom?
You see i only told him about anthro artist, fursuiters, roleplaying and such. All without using that word.
I only refered to furries as "the kind of people that likes to draw themselves as anthros" so i don't think he is gonna google image the word "furry" anytime soon.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


 
im guessing my words incite rage, should have used anthros in place of furries, but the point still stands


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> im guessing my words incite rage, should have used anthros in place of furries, but the point still stands



I still watch cartoons sometimes.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I still watch cartoons sometimes.


 
cant stand em anymore, cant even watch anime i get annoyed by the overly expressive face and the FUCKING HUGE EYES  :l


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 29, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> cant stand em anymore, cant even watch anime i get annoyed by the overly expressive face and the FUCKING HUGE EYES :l



Lets all read a book then -.-


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 29, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Lets all read a book then -.-


 
gladly


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> cant stand em anymore, cant even watch anime i get annoyed by the overly expressive face and the FUCKING HUGE EYES  :l



That is probably because you have been watching anime aimed at a child audience, anime aimed at an older audience don't have such faces and the eyes are not so big.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't worry, when he'll become 12 he will find the fandom himself alone.




Other than that... well, if he wants a fursona, then it's time to throw him out of the window to the real life.
Eventually, sooner or later he will search furry and the first term to come up would be "sofurry"

Though, it's pretty obvious that he will meet it. He is already a weeaboo, a bit like you OP, and will most likely have nothing to do with his brand new dick fursona other than imagining himself becoming it.
It's not healthy.

Delay it to when he's... 15, 16.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He is already a weeaboo, a bit like you OP


 
Gee i didn't know the fact that i watch death note makes me a weabbo. What's next? you're gonna assume i'm emo too?


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess you did the right thing here. You explained what needed to be explained, and kept him away from things he doesn't need to know about yet. I doubt you "created" a furry. If he winds up joining the fandom and staying in it, then he probably would have gotten here eventually. If he's only doing it to copy you, he won't stick around.



Monochrome Kanon said:


> Woah now! i'm not a furry since the day i was born! i don't even know what hugbox breeding is! (and something tells me it's better like that)


Hugbox breeding isn't a thing. The fandom is a breeding ground for hugboxes, as in there are hugboxes everywhere.



Monochrome Kanon said:


> Gee i didn't know the fact that i watch  death note makes me a weabbo. What's next? you're gonna assume i'm emo  too?


I thought that emo or goth was a fairly reasonable assumption for you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Gee i didn't know the fact that i watch death note makes me a weabbo. What's next? you're gonna assume i'm emo too?


 

You will learn in due time that many users here love to assume things.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I guess you did the right thing here. You explained what needed to be explained, and kept him away from things he doesn't need to know about yet. I doubt you "created" a furry. If he winds up joining the fandom and staying in it, then he probably would have gotten here eventually. If he's only doing it to copy you, he won't stick around.



Thanks, dude. I aprecciate your kind words.



FancySkunk said:


> I thought that emo or goth was a fairly reasonable assumption for you.


 
What? maaan....now i'm depressed. Pass the razor.

Seriously though, i like dressing black because it looks cool but i enjoy life and all that. I guess that makes me a posser.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> What? maaan....now i'm depressed. Pass the razor.
> 
> Seriously though, i like dressing black because it looks cool but i enjoy life and all that. I guess that makes me a posser.



I like wearing black too. But I'm no Goth or emo. I just like black.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Gee i didn't know the fact that i watch death note makes me a weabbo. What's next? you're gonna assume i'm emo too?


 Every positive comment about japanese things can make you a weeaboo.
Deal with it.

yes, I am going to assume you are an emo too, due the overuse of black in your avatar and sig.


Black is fine, but black is lack of color, and that's a no go.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Every positive comment about japanese things can make you a weeaboo.
> Deal with it.
> 
> yes, I am going to assume you are an emo too, due the overuse of black in your avatar and sig.
> ...



Ok then i'll assume you're a self-righteous person that likes to think he's better than everyone else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Every positive comment about japanese things can make you a weeaboo.
> Deal with it.
> 
> yes, I am going to assume you are an emo too, due the overuse of black in your avatar and sig.
> ...


 
Yeah, and I suppose the trolls on here are really furries because they post on a furry forum and talk to us. :v

I'll just assume you have a fox fetish cause your avatar is a man with a fox head.


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2010)

It's funny, because the furry fandom would be _the perfect_ fandom for children...if it weren't for all the furries.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Ok then i'll assume you're a self-righteous person that likes to think he's better than everyone else.


Good!



RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah, and I suppose the trolls on here are really furries because they post on a furry forum and talk to us. :v
> 
> I'll just assume you have a fox fetish cause your avatar is a man with a fox head.


 
Yes.
Assuming that people are this or that is not a sin, it's just a general assumptment.
(BTW heckler & koch gagagagagagagagagay)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's funny, because the furry fandom would be _the perfect_ fandom for children...if it weren't for all the furries.


So true. But hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try not to make assumptions. Though recently I did believe some hearsay which proved to be false after I did some research. so I am going back to not believing hearsay or making assumptions. Because if one believes hearsay that is wrong, or makes a wrong assumption, it just makes one look like a complete twat.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess he's going to be one disappoint kid when he grows up and learns about the fandom's true nature.

My advice, don't encourage him.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I guess he's going to be one disappoint kid when he grows up and learns about the fandom's true nature.
> 
> My advice, don't encourage him.


 
Trust me, he doesn't care that much about it.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Trust me, he doesn't care that much about it.


 
That's good.

Make sure it stays that way. Of course, due to the nature of this thread I feared the worst.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 29, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> That's good.
> 
> Make sure it stays that way. Of course, due to the nature of this thread I feared the worst.


 
Well thanks but there's no need to be concerned. I love my cousin and i would never do anything bad to him.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Well thanks but there's no need to be concerned. I love my cousin and i would never do anything bad to him.


 
You already let him see furry, that is bad enough on it's own! poor boy.


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kids use there imagination, its healthy, just happeens he's found a new way to use it, nothing wrong with that its just what they do!


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have any siblings so I don't know how could I am with advice of that nature. But, I did get into the fandom when I was 12 ( pretty much when I found out about it) so I think  things should be fine. That is nice that he takes interest in your interests.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I try not to make assumptions. Though recently I did believe some hearsay which proved to be false after I did some research. so I am going back to not believing hearsay or making assumptions. Because if one believes hearsay that is wrong, or makes a wrong assumption, it just makes one look like a complete twat.


 
It's reckless to assume that everybody is X, or assume things about every person in general, so if you keep it in low numbers, assumptions can be quite useful.
Especially when they become true.
Like now.


----------



## reaux (Sep 29, 2010)

i think it's kinda cute.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I try not to make assumptions. Though recently I did believe some hearsay which proved to be false after I did some research. so I am going back to not believing hearsay or making assumptions. Because if one believes hearsay that is wrong, or makes a wrong assumption, it just makes one look like a complete twat.


 
Nah, you just look naive and then become less naive as a result. You look like a twat when you don't do research, or hold fast to an assumption despite information to the contrary. Even a wrong assumption benefits you more than doing nothing, provided you're open to further data. Isn't that how science works anyways? Except it uses words like "hypothesis".


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 29, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> No, i dindn't  tell him about furry porn and such - i only told him the idea of having a fursona, i told him about how much this kind of people like animals and i told him about fursuiters. Basically i told him furries are a bunch of wierdos but they're still cool.



I wish I could give you a hug. This is the best thing I've heard today.

I think that you should definitely do as you are. Teach him to draw, too. There's always fun in drawing buddies.



RandyDarkshade said:


> That is probably because you have been  watching anime aimed at a child audience, anime aimed at an older  audience don't have such faces and the eyes are not so big.


 
They're still filled with so many cliches and over-the-top storytelling that I usually get weirded out.

Though I did like Death Note for the concept, the anime silliness was still there.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 30, 2010)

Considering the fact that googling 'furry' brings up FA first, then the Encyclopedia dramatica page, then VLC...
I think he's going to find out about the sick shit pretty quickly.

x__x;;
poor kid
lol


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Toxic.Vixen said:


> Considering the fact that googling 'furry' brings up FA first, then the Encyclopedia dramatica page, then VLC...
> I think he's going to find out about the sick shit pretty quickly.


He said that he never used the word furry in his explanation, so the kid's safe... for now.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 30, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> He said that he never used the word furry in his explanation, so the kid's safe... for now.


 
Oh thank god XD


----------



## Oovie (Sep 30, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> He said that he never used the word furry in his explanation, so the kid's safe... for now.


 It actually doesn't say that anywhere in his explanation other than not talking about porn (unless he said it in later posts that I didn't read), and OP gives me the impression he used the word fursona, and fursuit. If the kid has an attention span greater than reading a few Google results, he'll almost instantly be referred to the word "furry". What a brilliant job it was using fur in_ every_ term plausible guys.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Op, Your cousin sounds like my cousin, she's a anime nut bar but mostly imitates me to (She asks me what animes I watch and the like) I don't think she knows of the fandom though, she just knows I like to draw anthros, I even made an anthro of her dog once. We both got a kick out of it.

To cousin I guess


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Oovie said:


> It actually doesn't say that anywhere in his explanation other than not talking about porn (unless he said it in later posts that I didn't read), and OP gives me the impression he used the word fursona, and fursuit. If the kid has an attention span greater than reading a few Google results, he'll almost instantly be referred to the word "furry". What a brilliant job it was using fur in_ every_ term plausible guys.


He did say that he didn't use the word furry in a later post. I'm not sure how he explained the other ideas. It's definitely possible to explain what a fursuit or a fursona is without actually using the words, though, so it's _possible_ that the kid is still safe.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Sep 30, 2010)

An 11 year old with an Alucard pencil case? Your cousin is awesome.

OP, I do think you should warn him about some of the more messed up aspects of the fandom, as it is practically inevitable that he will run across yiff eventually.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> An 11 year old with an Alucard pencil case? Your cousin is awesome.


 
No, he's not.

If he had an Interview With a Vampire pencil case (or Lost Boys, or anything other than Helsing), then he would be awesome.

Helsing is a shitty ripoff anime that can't even copy Bram Stoker's classic right.

Anyways, now then.

You're a shitty cousin, OP.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you realize you may have just ruined you cousin's life?


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Oovie said:


> OP gives me the impression he used the word fursona, and fursuit.





Molly said:


> You're a shitty cousin, OP.


 


Airborne_Piggy said:


> Do you realize you may have just ruined you cousin's life?


 
Ok, let's see... 
1. The guy is never gonna look for furry stuff in the internet because:
A)_He only cares about his fursona and no one else's.
B)_He is not interested in fursuits, furry accesories and such.
C)_His english sucks.
D)_Even though i did tell him about fursuits and fursonas i used those words in spanish so if he ever looks it up like that, it wont bring anything relevant.

2. The only thing that makes him and will ever make of him *KIND OF A FURRY* is the fact that he has a fursona and he listens to Renard.

3. There are no furmeets or furcons in Argentina and even if there where, i'm sure he has better things to do.

4. This will never turn into an obsession - only a hobby at most. He wont take this as seriously as you may think.

I think i got more but that's all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Ok, let's see...
> 1. The guy is never gonna look for furry stuff in the internet because:
> A)_He only cares about his fursona and no one else's.
> B)_He is not interested in fursuits, furry accesories and such.
> ...



1A: So?
1B: Again, so? So far I don't see how A and B will stop him from looking.
1C: As I said before he can learn, especially if he likes copying you as much as you say he does. there is nothing to stop him learning english.
1D: Internet is a big place.

2: This wont stop him investigating further either.
3. I'm a furry yet there are no meets or cons in my area either, this is irrelevant. 
4. Hobby or not, porn is still out there.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 4. Hobby or not, porn is still out there.


DUDE! i watch porn since i'm 10 and it was just as fucked up. My life is NOT ruined.

Besides if it's so unrgent i could just pick up the phone right now and tell him "you know what? i'm not making you that drawing. you don't got what it takes to be one of us JUST YET. Maybe in 2 or 3 more years" 
and if i know him he'll be all like "yeah? well FUCK YOU - i didn't even want your stupid weird drawings anyways! *hungs up*" and he will hate me and the fandom. Problem solved.

(Yes, he does swear a lot. Thanks, uncle.)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

It's not that big a deal guys, jeez... Kids are exposed to all sorts of things, and the exposure he was given was pretty normal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> DUDE! i watch porn since i'm 10 and it was just as fucked up. My life is NOT ruined.
> 
> Besides if it's so unrgent i could just pick up the phone right now and tell him "you know what? i'm not making you that drawing. you don't got what it takes to be one of us JUST YET. Maybe in 2 or 3 more years"
> and if i know him he'll be all like "yeah? well FUCK YOU - i didn't even want your stupid weird drawings anyways! *hungs up*" and he will hate me and the fandom. Problem solved.
> ...



I never implied you life was ruined. I also never said you shouldn't draw him his fursona.



SirRob said:


> It's not that big a deal guys, jeez... Kids are exposed to all sorts of things, and the exposure he was given was pretty normal.



I'm not making a big deal out of it, sheesh my 12 year old brother knows about the porn and he don't give a fuck about it. I don't see why the OP is hiding him from the porn or the rest of the fandom. As someone said already, the OP is giving his cousin a biased view on the fandom, that isn't healthy for starters.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not making a big deal out of it, sheesh my 12 year old brother knows about the porn and he don't give a fuck about it. I don't see why the OP is hiding him from the porn or the rest of the fandom. As someone said already, the OP is giving his cousin a biased view on the fandom, that isn't healthy for starters.


 
ALRIGHT! i'll tell him about porn!! i'll tell him furries are evil and eat little children! i'll do anything!! just STOP HATING ME! *cries*


----------



## Barak (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't hate you ;^;


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not making a big deal out of it, sheesh my 12 year old brother knows about the porn and he don't give a fuck about it. I don't see why the OP is hiding him from the porn or the rest of the fandom. As someone said already, the OP is giving his cousin a biased view on the fandom, that isn't healthy for starters.


Well it's kind of obvious why he would hide the negative aspects. But although the porn aspect IS a large part of the fandom, it isn't the entirety of it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't hate you either....


----------



## Aegis (Sep 30, 2010)

Please...tell me his fursona is not a Renard Queenston copy with green arms, blue head, yellow hands, and rainbow colored legs.
Please.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Aegis said:


> Please...tell me his fursona is not a Renard Queenston copy with green arms, blue head, yellow hands, and rainbow colored legs.
> Please.


 
Finally! someone who asks about Renard! My cousin's fursona is a white ferret with black spots- i called him "Monochrome Jynko". Although i did make a bit of a -shal we call it "reference"- to Renard. He told me that Jackal Queenston was his favorite Renard alias so i put a red tie in his 'sona. That's not too bad, is it?


----------



## Aegis (Sep 30, 2010)

A link to the drawing or something would enhance my vision, because all that keeps on popping up in my head is a 4th graders doodle of a white ferret with black spots and a red tie that is crayoned pink-red.

Doesn't sound bad, but idk.
PICS.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

Aegis said:


> A link to the drawing or something would enhance my vision, because all that keeps on popping up in my head is a 4th graders doodle of a white ferret with black spots and a red tie that is crayoned pink-red.


Ouch! That burns.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Aegis said:


> A link to the drawing or something would enhance my vision, because all that keeps on popping up in my head is a 4th graders doodle of a white ferret with black spots and a red tie that is crayoned pink-red.
> 
> Doesn't sound bad, but idk.
> PICS.



Wait wait wait... are you impliyng that i draw like a 4th grader? because it was me the one that made my cousins fursona - not him. Also i haven't uploaded a pic of that yet. Hopefully it will be up soon.

I did upload a lot of Renard related fanart, though! X3


----------



## Aegis (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't mean to sound like an arse. :/

Edit- I thought you were talking about classic Renard, where he was an actual fox. whoops


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

The fuck is Renard?

Part of me says I don't want to know after reading some of these posts.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The fuck is Renard?
> 
> Part of me says I don't want to know after reading some of these posts.


Some music guy.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 30, 2010)

Guy who makes music and like...some of it has gone to freeware dance/tap music games like Stepmania/Mungyodance or whatever with multiple aliases but in the end it all sounds mostly the same. 

Hit and miss genre with experimental fundamentals, lacking and overdosing sometimes.
I can't say I hate it. The music is sometimes kinda catchy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

Aegis said:


> Guy who makes music and like...some of it has gone to freeware dance/tap music games like Stepmania/Mungyodance or whatever with multiple aliases but in the end it all sounds mostly the same.
> 
> Hit and miss genre with experimental fundamentals, lacking and overdosing sometimes.
> I can't say I hate it. The music is sometimes kinda catchy.



Now he is starting to sound familiar, I wonder if I can find anything from him on YT.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Uploaded a pic of me and the little guy. He already saw it but just in paper.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4557327/


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo Randy, heads up 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPsYCeyO4c8&feature=related


Thats Renard, he's good, but I like Mayhem mostly, and Klippa, cause bass sounds good as shit in my car


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> I like Mayhem mostly, and Klippa, cause bass sounds good as shit in my car


 
Ugh. I don't like klippa - unless it's a mayhem vs klippa song. 
If you ask me: Renard, Mayhem, Azrael, FIAB and Kitcaliber are the best.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 30, 2010)

His older stuff is better, imo. 
Newer is more m1dy-like and not so good.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Ugh. I don't like klippa - unless it's a mayhem vs klippa song.
> If you ask me: Renard, Mayhem, Azrael, FIAB and Kitcaliber are the best.


 

Azreal... not my thing, not gonna know it though, also, I love Kitsune^2. Got Noise Channel rocker stuck in my head


Oh shit, I forgot Jackel Queenston, Fire planet rocked my socks


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Fire planet rocked my socks


 
Yeah right. This "rocked my socks" too *wink* "wink*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> and he listens to Renard.


 Oh yeah that totally makes everything okay

What the christ are you doing to that poor child


----------



## Bir (Sep 30, 2010)

My 10 and 12 year old sisters are both into animals with human characteristics. Granted one of them would rather be a princess fox and the other a vicious wolf/dragon, it's alright. xD They fully understand that people wear animal suits, and they enjoy wearing my tails and know how to make them. 

One of their friends is very much going to be into the furry fandom, I can see it now. She's only 12 as well, but it's pretty damn obvious. xD They know what the term "fursona" means, and create new ones all the time to play as.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh yeah that totally makes everything okay
> 
> What the christ are you doing to that poor child


 
Ok now you're starting to piss me off. What's wrong about him listening to Renard?


----------



## Usarise (Sep 30, 2010)

Your lil cousin sounds cool.  ^^  

My younger brother is the exact opposite of me. >_>  He doesn't like anime, doesn't like the same video games, and doesn't like furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Ok now you're starting to piss me off. What's wrong about him listening to Renard?


 
I'm just trying to piss you off is all :3c

I listen to Renard, but apparently according to the majority of FAF it's shit :<


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm just trying to piss you off is all :3c
> 
> I listen to Renard, but apparently according to the majority of FAF it's shit :<


 
So you were just playing around with me..? 
FUUUUUUUU---!! I've been trolled!
As for people saying Renard sucks...i donno. Maybe they can make a good point or two but i still like those songs a lot.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 30, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> If he didn't react that way after seeing these...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4468548/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4537473
> ...


 Your art is awesome and I'm watching you because of it.

Also...I disagree with everyone. Furry isn't that horrible.


----------



## Jude (Sep 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Also...I disagree with everyone. Furry isn't that horrible.


 
It isn't. At all. (Most of) The people in it are, though.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Your art is awesome and I'm watching you because of it.


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, Renard is actually good. I like the beggining system of a down part.

My bro is 11 and he knows I'm a furry. He knows most everything besides the porn part.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 1, 2010)

The members of FAF love to save the children.
That's so sweet.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

I think my little cousins are starting to come around to Renard's music, mostly Klippa and Mayhem, cause that's what I play in my car, though they don't know jack about the fandom.



They ain't gonna find out from me though :V


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 1, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> I think my little cousins are starting to come around to Renard's music, mostly Klippa and Mayhem, cause that's what I play in my car



I'm telling you, play Back Home by Jackal Queenston in your car and you will be the coolest, most suave motherf**ker around.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 1, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> I'm telling you, play Back Home by Jackal Queenston in your car and you will be the coolest, most suave motherf**ker around.



I haven't heard any Queenston yet, I was listening to Mayhem and Klipa the other day and given a choice I'd rather listen to Mayhem.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was listening to Mayhem and Klipa the other day and given a choice I'd rather listen to *Mayhem*.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno, I mostly like plain ol Renard, followed by Mayhem, then D-Mode-D.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 2, 2010)

There's something I'm definitely missing. It seems as though this Renard guy makes dance music, and whenever anyone mentions him, they mention Mayhem. Is this the Norwegian black take a picture of your dead bandmate and put it on the next album band I think it is?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> There's something I'm definitely missing. It seems as though this Renard guy makes dance music, and whenever anyone mentions him, they mention Mayhem. Is this the Norwegian black metal take-a-picture-of-your-dead-bandmate-and-put-it-on-the-next-album band I think it is?


 
No, he's (Renard's) got like 60 different fursonas that are all different styles of music, with Renard and Mayhem being the most popular


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, he's (Renard's) got like 60 different fursonas that are all different styles of music, with Renard and Mayhem being the most popular


 
Oh, thanks. I was getting confused.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 2, 2010)

keep him away from the DARK SIDE!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> keep him away from the DARK SIDE!


 

why is it when you said that, I saw Darth Vader in a yiff suit? ._.

THEY'RE IN MY MIND! Damn you Furries!


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 2, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> why is it when you said that, I saw Darth Vader in a yiff suit? ._.
> 
> THEY'RE IN MY MIND! Damn you Furries!



"YOU KNOW IT TO BE TRUE"


----------



## Aden (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, he's (Renard's) got like 60 different fursonas that are all *different styles of music*, with Renard and Mayhem being the most popular


 
:3c


----------



## Leon (Oct 2, 2010)

You should have lied through your teeth.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> :3c


 
They're all variations of what I consider to be techno, though.

Even though he swears he's rarely made techno.

YOU CAN'T FOOL ME WITH YOUR JARGON, RENARD.


----------



## DanRaccoon (Oct 2, 2010)

not too bizzare, I've come across furries around that age, which I have avoided of course D:


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, he's (Renard's) got like 60 different fursonas that are all different styles of music, with Renard and Mayhem being the most popular


 
I was pretty confused about that too when i heard of him. The first album i dowloaded was Violet Kindom by *Furries in a Blender*.
Seriously, i though the guy was a furry hater just for that name XD


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a teeny tiny off topic


Is it funny that I got a guy who hates furries to like Klippa and Mayhem?



Edit: @below post: Aww shucks, foiled again :V


----------



## Aegis (Oct 2, 2010)

Furries in a blender was awesome despite the name.

@ Above post: no, music =/= fandom


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you guys kidding? Furries in a Blender was awesome _because of_ the name :1


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Are you guys kidding? Furries in a Blender was awesome _because of_ the name :1


 
Speaking of awesome names...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgjXqEs3rwE


----------



## Cam (Oct 2, 2010)

I would probably shoot myself if any of my family found out I was in this fandom


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, you might want to get him a DeviantArt account so he can be furry without running into porn by accident... (I dunno, thought I'd heard the DevArt furry community tended toward cleaner than here... I might be wrong, though.)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Speaking of awesome names...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgjXqEs3rwE


 
The furry fandom summed up in a song


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish my 12 year old bro liked the fandom.

How DARE he mock my Strype wallpaper?!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Oct 5, 2010)

I remember one time my buddy told me he found this game called baech linda when he was about 13 and i had to explain whats furs meant to him and then asked me if I was one, fortunatly he had been a little doped up so I tild him and forgot overnight, I hope cuz hes got a big mouth.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 5, 2010)

I just figured out that most furry music is just some beat bashing *unce unce unce* music for rave dances. How do I get out of this fandom, because I feel like everyday, A piece of me is being torn away and replaced by some hugbox furry freak.I can still be in it, I just need to get away until I'm more mature to handle this. But I can't! HELP!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I remember one time my buddy told me he found this game called baech linda when he was about 13 and i had to explain whats furs meant to him and then asked me if I was one, fortunatly he had been a little doped up so I tild him and forgot overnight, I hope cuz hes got a big mouth.


 What.

Also I have an 8 or 9 year old cousin and he will hopefully never know about you psychos.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah, the uhns uhns uhns music gets to you and you can't escape the uhns uhns uhns'ing from the rest of the furry hugbox.
And with the mumbled "lick my plump fox nuts"..
It's psychedelic.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 6, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Basically i told him furries are a bunch of wierdos but they're still cool.


 
For the non-fetish, extreme, vore, violence, cub, etc. THIS basically sums it up.


----------



## Chris000 (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a very serious step you are planning. Once he gets into this stuff, he ain't getting out. i say introduce it to him layer by layer, as he gets older and more knowledgable of the fandom, bring him to the next step.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 7, 2010)

lol, you can get out of the fandom. :/


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

Heh, I was introduced to the fandom at fourteen.

Course I found most of the people to be weird, abstract, or ungodly awesome. Still, you've got this influence on the kid, and he obviously likes you, but you shouldn't be using your influence in this way. I mean, look at how you've represented "him" on the internet. Sure he isn't named, but this seems to be an indicator as to what you might expose to him later on, or how you ultimately perceive him; and what would his parents think of you if it got out that his new found interest was anthropomorphic animals that no real, concrete-SFW environment?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

I was introduced at 11 or 12, looking for pictures of - you guessed it - kitsunes.


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2010)

I was introduced at 12 with... porn.

But hey, I turned out alright!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I was introduced at 12 with... porn.
> 
> But hey, I turned out alright!


 Or did you?


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

You guys act like being a furry is a bad thing. So long as you aren't like, forcing your personal pleasures on him, let him do and enjoy what he does.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> You guys act like being a furry is a bad thing. So long as you aren't like, forcing your personal pleasures on him, let him do and enjoy what he does.


 Being a furry is a bad thing, duh


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> So long as you aren't like, forcing your personal pleasures on him, let him do and enjoy what he does.


 






I guess this is just the same as getting him involved in drink, drugs and petty theft. It's just a fact of life amongst younger siblings/relatives.


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Being a furry is a bad thing, duh


 
How so? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> How so? Please, enlighten me.


 If you don't know why you're already infected. We're gunna have to put you down...


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

Way to deflect there, Heckler..


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> Way to deflect there, Heckler..


 Wanna yiff


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't, you're apparently not a furry. XP


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Oct 10, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Now to the point: A few days ago my little cousin found my sketchbook while i was away - i had nothing to hide there.


 well that was lucky I rember the first time I saw yiff on newgrounds...today.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> Can't, you're apparently not a furry. XP


 Who said I wasn't sir


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Oct 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You gave him a biased look at the hobby.  It's like trying to get my cousin started in Warhammer without telling him that his wallet is about to never be the same again.


 So true so very true


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> well that was lucky I rember the first time I saw yiff on newgrounds...today.


 
Oh god same here.

What scarred me is the fact that the first furry thing I saw was a flash with Foamy the Squirrel having sex with that emo chick.

4chan and ED scarred me even more, then I just stopped caring after that.


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Oh god same here.
> 
> What scarred me is the fact that the first furry thing I saw was a flash with Foamy the Squirrel having sex with that emo chick.
> 
> 4chan and ED scarred me even more, then I just stopped caring after that.


 

Wow... that's, ... wow..


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

Hijiku said:


> You guys act like being a furry is a bad thing. So long as you aren't like, forcing your personal pleasures on him, let him do and enjoy what he does.


Wouldn't he be though?

He knows roughly what the fandom is, his "hypothetical" cousin does not, and so basically, he's in control of what his cousin may or may not know of his own volition. Seems like a bad situation, and I think the OP should distance himself from going any further; I hope the OP re-thinks his stunts, if this situation is even real. Best to leave the rest of this up to the decision of his parents.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 10, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Wouldn't he be though?
> 
> He knows roughly what the fandom is, his "hypothetical" cousin does not, and so basically, he's in control of what his cousin may or may not know of his own volition. Seems like a bad situation, and I think the OP should distance himself from going any further; I hope the OP re-thinks his stunts, if this situation is even real. Best to leave the rest of this up to the decision of his parents.


 
I decided not to introduce him to the fandom. Screw it.
The only furry stuff he's doing is putting that little drawing i made for him in his facebook and listen to furry music.
He's not wierd like me. Best lo leave it like that.


----------



## Jankin (Oct 15, 2010)

I was a furry when I was 10. It's really not that big of a deal. Some of us..just start early.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 15, 2010)

Sometimes I dream about cheese...


----------



## Aegis (Oct 15, 2010)

The question being he be a fag in the first place is entirely undecided.
I'm concerned seeing it that you refer to your cousin as a furfag and not a child with furry interest.
The title is quite crossing.


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

Aegis said:


> The question being he be a fag in the first place is entirely undecided.
> I'm concerned seeing it that you refer to your cousin as a furfag and not a child with furry interest.
> The title is quite crossing.


 
Furfag =/= gay furry. Internet lingo with a -fag suffix never specifically means gay.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 16, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I guess this is just the same as getting him involved in drink, drugs and petty theft. It's just a fact of life amongst younger siblings/relatives.


 
Yeah, being furry is illegal.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 16, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> I have a little cousin. I love the guy - he is the closest thing to a little bro i hever had.
> He often imitates me when it comes to things i like, for example:
> I used to be a fan of mortal kombat and i played every single game i could find that was related to that franchise so he memorized the names of all of the characters (wich are like 60).
> He also started watching anime when i told him about death note - now he has a pencil case with a picture of Alucard (Helsing) for school.
> ...


 




What have you done? D:


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 18, 2010)

Fresh meat... hahahahahaha *coughs*


----------



## Slyck (Oct 19, 2010)

OH SWEET JESUS
You should consider becoming a thief, OP. Maybe you can get the kid to do all the dirty  work for you.​


----------



## mapdark (Oct 20, 2010)

you told about the fandom to an eleven years old?!

What's wrong with you ? -_-


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw a aldult version of tod getting fucked by the hound


----------



## PATROL (Oct 25, 2010)

11 years old?! Couldn't you remember any lie at that moment? I just dont think it was a good idea telling anything to that kid.


----------



## zaida (Oct 26, 2010)

> Oh yeah i forgot to say he likes Renard Queenston like me. I am so proud.



i think everyone loves renard, furry or not


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Umm... I would say something along the lines of 'OH MY GOD WHAT DID YOU DO! D:' but I don't really see why. There's nothing wrong with the furry fandom the way most people here portray it (or seem to...?). There's furries all over the cartoon channels, movies and games out there, so really... I don't see what's wrong here.

Although the fact you refer to him as '11 year old furfag' does disturb me...


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 28, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> Umm... I would say something along the lines of 'OH MY GOD WHAT DID YOU DO! D:' but I don't really see why. There's nothing wrong with the furry fandom the way most people here portray it (or seem to...?). There's furries all over the cartoon channels, movies and games out there, so really... I don't see what's wrong here.
> 
> Although the fact you refer to him as '11 year old furfag' does disturb me...


 
I was exagerating - he's not a furry and never will.


----------



## Whosat (Nov 1, 2010)

He prolly would have found out another way, so ease him in gently imo.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

I know a 9 year old whos in the fandom

no joke


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> I know a 9 year old whos in the fandom
> 
> no joke


Is it you?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is it you?



No, My cousin. Im 13 =/


----------



## TDK (Nov 6, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> No, My cousin. Im 13 =/



Damn, never knew furryness strikes that young :L.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> Damn, never knew furryness strikes that young :L.



 I dont see anything wrong with it
and I wont until she learns about yiff and furry porn


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

Aegis said:


> He's a sponge.
> Save the kid before he finds out there is no unsee option.


funny avatar you got there


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 14, 2011)

TheJewelKitten said:


> I know a 9 year old whos in the fandom
> 
> no joke


 
That's horrible :c


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> funny avatar you got there


 
WHAT I DON'T EVEN
HOW WAS THAT WORTH NECROING :V
HOW WAS IT
HOW


----------



## Qoph (Feb 14, 2011)

this makes me slightly angry


----------

